# In einzelner Seite Scrollen unterbinden.



## daDom (31. August 2003)

Wie kann ich das Scrollen in ner HTML-Seite unterbinden, wenn ich keine Frames hab?


----------



## aquila (31. August 2003)

*scoll=no *

heißt der Befehl!


----------



## Fabian H (31. August 2003)

Lieber per CSS:

```
body {
  overflow: hidden;
}
```
Du kannst auch auto statt hidden nehmen, wenn die Scollbars nur angezeigt werden sollen, wenn sie gebraucht werden.


----------



## daDom (1. September 2003)

@aquila: wohl eher *scroll=no* , oder?

@Nuinmundo: , ich werds warscheinlich als hidden einsetzen, weil die ScrollBar gebraucht wird.


----------



## aquila (1. September 2003)

Sorry daDom war ein Schreibfehler!


----------

